

Start Your New Business In Just 30 Minutes - delputnam
http://delputnam.com/2009/10/start-your-new-business-in-just-30-minutes/
Believe it or not, you really can come up with a good business idea in just thirty minutes.  The key to a good majority of business sense is the simple old addage, “buy low, sell high.  All that really means is take what comes easy for you, but not others, and use it to get something you want.
======
_pius
Are there actually people who have trouble thinking of business ideas?

~~~
DanielStraight
Apparently so.

But this wasn't just about thinking of business ideas. It was about
identifying skills and assets you may not have thought were marketable,
finding ways to sell them, then determining if there was any market for them.
I would say this skill set is not one most people have.

